# Wie kann ich dynamische HTML- Tabellen(-spalten) mit JSP aus SELECT-Anweisung erstellen?



## ebruss17 (13. Nov 2014)

ich habe dieses Beispiel gefunden:


```
<table>
<%for(int i=0;i<=count;i++){%>
<tr>
<td>Phone Numbers</td>
<td><%= address.getPhonenumber()%></td>
</tr>
<%}%>
</table>
```

Wie könnte ich den oberen Code auf meinen code übertragen? Mein Code:

```
public Kunde() {

            try {

                connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password);

                selectKunden = connection
                        .prepareStatement("SELECT * FROM Lieferant");

            } catch (SQLException e) {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }

        public ResultSet getKunden() {

            try {

                resultSet = selectKunden.executeQuery();

            } catch (SQLException e) {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }

            return resultSet;
        }

    }%>
    <%
        Kunde kunde = new Kunde();
        ResultSet kunden = kunde.getKunden();
    %>

<table border="1">
                        <tbody>
                            <tr>
                                <th>Lieferant_ID</th>
                                <th>Firma</th>
                                <th>Lieferantinformationen</th>
                            </tr>
                            <%
                                while (kunden.next()) {
                            %>
                            <tr>
                                <td><%=kunden.getInt("lf_ID")%></td>
                                <td><%=kunden.getString("Firma")%></td>
                                <td><a href="https://www.google.co.uk/"><%=kunden.getString("Lieferantinformationen")%>XML-Struktur</a>
                                </td>
                            </tr>
                            <%
                                }
                            %>
                        </tbody>
                    </table>
```

Ich möchte halt, dass eine dynamische HTML-Tabelle erstellt wird, je nachdem wie viele Spalten ich selektiert habe, und nicht wie im oberen Code immer ein eigenes td-Tag für die jeweiligen Spalten erstellen muss.


----------



## Joose (13. Nov 2014)

Hab das Thema mal nach WebTier verschoben, da es sich hierbei eher um ein JSP Problem handelt.


----------



## JavaMeister (14. Nov 2014)

Hier gehts weiter:

http://www.java-forum.org/xml-und-co-/163886-loesung-xml-viewer.html


----------

